# I have extra vitamin A, want to trade?



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

So, when I recently ordered my new round of supplements, I was sent a larger bag of vitamin A that I need, and instead of having it go to waste, would anyone like to trade me a portion of it for some plants? 

Naturally it would be easiest if this was a local trade, so within the central NJ area please.


----------



## frogcrazy (Nov 23, 2004)

Where in cnj are you located?


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 3, 2011)

Asbury Park.


----------



## ngeno626 (Nov 14, 2013)

I Just bought a newsupply of vitamin A too.. wish I knew 2 weeks ago


----------

